# Full Spectrom Par38 Reef Light



## boxboy

*100% FREE, Custom, Par38 Reef Light, Last page for detials.*









Light type: Par-38
Color Output: Full Spectrum (2)420nm, (6)455nm, (1)495nm, (1)660nm, (2)4500k 
Weight: 1.12 lbs
Total Leds: 12
Lamp Housing: Black
Socket Type: Standerd Sockets
Voltage: AC 100- 265V
Current: 450Ma
Total Watts: 24w
Mounting: Standard screw in socket
Temperature*Range: -20° - 30°C
Dimmable: No/Yes
Optics: 60° 
LED Chipset: Epistar
Warrenty: 50,000hrs - 3 years

No tax and FREE Shipping on EVERY

I will provided shipping/tracking info once your order ships out!
Please allow up to 14days total time from production to delevery of your order!

Josiah


----------



## chriscro

i count 12 leds on the bulb, but you have stated its 18w. How is this? 1.5 watt led? are the leds customizable?


----------



## boxboy

Hi
Thank you for your intrest. Yes the leds are running 1.5w each for a total of 18w.
This bulb already has 5 seperate colors in the light to give a full spectrum output. 
The light is also dimmable, giving you full control.
If you have a custom need for colors, PM the color temp values and how many of each with placment for each color outlined. Ill see if I can have it made for you. 

Feel free to ask me anything. Im happy to help.


----------



## notclear

What are the LED ratios?


----------



## boxboy

Hi
Thanks for asking, Its a great question. Ill update first post also.
but this is the ratio: (2)420nm, (6)455nm, (1)495nm, (1)660nm, (2)4500k


----------



## notclear

What's the best clamp on fixture to hold this bulb and where actually can I get it? Thanks.


----------



## boxboy

At the moment I dont sell them. No contacts for that yet. But here is a pic of the ones I use.
Walmart, Canadain tire, ebay ect. 
The one I use is a swing arm lamp 30" clearance. 
The other is a gooseneck lamp fixture
















should be pretty easy to find and cheap. both are around $20ish.


----------



## notclear

I found a small one in Canadian Tire and it says only for A19 bulb 60W max. Is this fixture OK for your bulb?


----------



## boxboy

You could use any fixture your happy with  Do you already have your tank set up?


----------



## notclear

Yes I have a tank already and this light is for a small frag area in my sump. So space is very limited.


----------



## notclear

I will need to buy a suitable fixture first.


----------



## boxboy

Let me know if you need anything. Im happy to help.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Just confirming... Are these dimmable? If so.. expect a PM shortly.


----------



## boxboy

wiseguyphil said:


> Just confirming... These are these dimmable? If so I expect a PM shortly.


Yes I can have them made dimmable. no problem.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

LOL! I just read what I had originally posted... Man I am tired... LOL! Thanks again!! I will start a thread once I get it as I am rebuilding my nano.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

ERROR 500 when paying through paypal? Any ideas?


----------



## boxboy

Did you use Paypal check out below the checkout icon?
I have to fix that bug, so sorry for the problem on the website.

PM me and I can invoice you for your order!

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Yep, did it through paypal. Going to try it again.


----------



## boxboy

wiseguyphil said:


> Yep, did it through paypal. Going to try it again.


Im very glad it worked out, cant wait to see our lights with your reef!
let me know if you have any questions, we are happy to help!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Thanks again Joe! Looking forward it


----------



## boxboy

My pleasure to help Phil! What size tank are you planning?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

This is going on top of my 10 gal nano cube. Right now it just has some water and LR. I am very excited.


----------



## SourGummy

planning on ordering 2 within this week


----------



## boxboy

wiseguyphil said:


> This is going on top of my 10 gal nano cube. Right now it just has some water and LR. I am very excited.


Nice! Im excited to see what you do with it


----------



## boxboy

SourGummy said:


> planning on ordering 2 within this week


Sounds Good, Let me know if you need anything in the meantime!


----------



## Ctp416

Can you tell me what size area does one bulb cover? Just wondering how many would be needed for a 36" x 18" footprint?
Thanks


----------



## boxboy

Ctp416 said:


> Can you tell me what size area does one bulb cover? Just wondering how many would be needed for a 36" x 18" footprint?
> Thanks


Hi,

36" long tank at 18" deep would require 3 lights for 100% tank coverage.
Each light spread is 12" with 60° optics from about 12-14" above tank.
You can use just 2 lights no problem providing most of your corals/rockwork are middle of your tank and low light corals around the edges.

Hope this was helpful


----------



## TypeZERO

How are they dimmable? Also will they hold their dimmed setting after turned on and off, or will we have to redim them everytime they get turned on? Another question, is there option to customize the led combinations?
Thank you


----------



## boxboy

TypeZERO said:


> How are they dimmable? Also will they hold their dimmed setting after turned on and off, or will we have to redim them everytime they get turned on? Another question, is there option to customize the led combinations?
> Thank you


Hi,

These lights are dimmable via any reef controller, like RKL for example!
you only need to program your reef controller once to keep the settings correct. I believe most controller keep all setting even after power outs.
Yes I can do custom orders, but this may cost more. PM detals and I will get a qoute for you!

Any questions at all, let me know. Im happy to help!
Josiah


----------



## TypeZERO

I have a reef keeper, what would I have I purchase and what do I have to connect to the reef keeper to be able to dim te par bulb?


----------



## boxboy

TypeZERO said:


> I have a reef keeper, what would I have I purchase and what do I have to connect to the reef keeper to be able to dim te par bulb?


Any swing arm lamp, floor lamp, gooseneak lamp, DIY hanging fixture ect works fine.

Im using a $20, 30"swing arm lamp from Canadain Tire.









The light uses a regular screw in socket, so mount your fixture, screw in lamp, plug lamp into RKL Pc4 outlet and program that outlet as LED other and set settings as you wish.
Thats it 

I may also have these brackets in the future if many people become intrested!









Hope that made sense! 
Josiah


----------



## boxboy

What type of products would everyone like to see listed in our online store?
We can source just about anything!


----------



## SourGummy

boxboy said:


> What type of products would everyone like to see listed in our online store?
> We can source just about anything!


test kits, fragging tools, timer... just to name a few


----------



## boxboy

SourGummy said:


> test kits, fragging tools, timer... just to name a few


Thank you very much for your feed back, We will do our best to have thos items added.We are also working on adding some high quality Skimmers, Reactors, Aquariums, Dosing Equep, and more. We already added a few more lights to the site 

I enjoy talking with you all and love to be of services to you!

Josiah


----------



## J_T

boxboy said:


> What type of products would everyone like to see listed in our online store?
> We can source just about anything!


Accent lighting. I have a 400 watt halide, and t5ho for my main lighting. I would love to add some leds to get the pop they provide, and a dusk/dawn effect. Something with blues, and a uv. Maybe a red and green?

I was going to look into rapid led, for the ability to string them out on the heat sync, but if you could do something with a wide spred (tank is 36"x36", and 30" deep) that I could spot light the rock face with two, and I would be a happy person! Picture of the tank attached.









Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxboy

J_T said:


> Accent lighting. I have a 400 watt halide, and t5ho for my main lighting. I would love to add some leds to get the pop they provide, and a dusk/dawn effect. Something with blues, and a uv. Maybe a red and green?
> 
> I was going to look into rapid led, for the ability to string them out on the heat sync, but if you could do something with a wide spred (tank is 36"x36", and 30" deep) that I could spot light the rock face with two, and I would be a happy person! Picture of the tank attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


 Hi JT,

Nice looking tank you have, the size must be great for your livestock 
Currently Im looking into smaller light strips as well for customers and some par30 bulbs.

As far as wanted to spotlight the two rock faces and mke your coral "POP" I would highly reccomend our Full Spectrum bulbs because as you know Photosynthesis is vital to almost all corals and plants on the planet in order to grow and live,*but they do not just need any kind of light. Your corals and other livestock*require light in specific ranges of spectrums in order to survive and thrive, This is exactly why we use wavelengths*in our Full Spectrum buobs that will*Enhanced Growth and Coloration in*your corals and plants.*To bring out beautiful color and growth from all your livestock! The full spec bulbs are very close to 20K look but also provided that POP for every color, including Greens and Reds

Honestly a JT, 2 bulbs would cover 24sq" easy and still reach 30" depth in your tank and being only 24w each you could save a ton on hyrdo. We also have another par38 bulb that is very antic in color, but still Full Spectrum.

If your only in need of some light strips or smaller par30 bulbs, PM me the wavelengths you want and I will get a qoute for you 

PS. Im happy to see your building a website, I bet its going to really nice. In the future I may need some acrylic work done, I will Pm you when we are ready for this 

Any questions let me know. I like to help!
Josiah


----------



## J_T

Thank you for the detailed reply. I am stupid busy right now, and that isn't a bad thing I guess. When I have a minute to think, I will get in touch. I really need to get the "pop" in the tank. Buying nice corals, and having them look 'meh' sucks! And makes the wife not so happy! 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxboy

J_T said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply. I am stupid busy right now, and that isn't a bad thing I guess. When I have a minute to think, I will get in touch. I really need to get the "pop" in the tank. Buying nice corals, and having them look 'meh' sucks! And makes the wife not so happy!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Haha No worries, Im here when your ready! My pleasure to be detaled in any questions. 
I understand completly about costly corals looking blah, its heart breaking really! 
my wife looves the pop also. Thank goodness Full Spec give that same Antic Pop without all the super blue color 

Josiah


----------



## boxboy

Here are some photo of my pico tank today with full spectrum light!
Sorry about the quality, Only have my android to take photos with!


























Here are better photos of the actual light!

























Id be super happy to see some feedback from everyone on GTAA 

Josiah


----------



## boxboy

No feedback on my bad camera skills? Well how about a comment on the mulity colored Chalice!


----------



## boxboy

How much does a high tech dosing pump with 4 outputs go for now days? Looking to compare what a supplire prices against what people actually pay!


----------



## J_T

boxboy said:


> How much does a high tech dosing pump with 4 outputs go for now days? Looking to compare what a supplire prices against what people actually pay!


Look at brs's site. I believe they carry the better ones.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Love the chalice, do you have a tank shot somewhere?


----------



## boxboy

J_T said:


> Look at brs's site. I believe they carry the better ones.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Thanks JT, I did just that. Its to bad this one supplier wants. $300+ for one tho.
altho it makes the one from BRS look like junk. lol

Black with crazy mirco computer on board. 
I dont think we will add this item to our site. Maybe I can find a better price for our customers. 

Josiah


----------



## boxboy

wiseguyphil said:


> Love the chalice, do you have a tank shot somewhere?


Thank you for the kind comments 

My whole pico is 9" cube. All my fts look well not nice haha. To busy to clean the glass.

here is some from when I first started it with all white/blue led

























This is my DIY reef stand. that 10gal tank now.just holds LR waiting.for an upgrade


----------



## boxboy

Anyone has questions? let me know!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Sorry had been busy all week didn't have a chance to reply to your dosing pump question. There is a company called Marine Magic that has one and is under $200 dollars. Its a 3 pump controller with timers.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Marine-Magic...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4169242c36

I have never used this pump but I will be giving it a shot.


----------



## boxboy

wiseguyphil said:


> Sorry had been busy all week didn't have a chance to reply to your dosing pump question. There is a company called Marine Magic that has one and is under $200 dollars. Its a 3 pump controller with timers.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Marine-Magic...534?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4169242c36
> 
> I have never used this pump but I will be giving it a shot.


Great info, Thank you kindly! 
Hsve you seen our website? its now live to the public  https://bright-aquatics-3.myshopify.com These lights are flying off the shelfs. woah!!!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looks awesome!

For any people doubting Epistar chipsets.. They are awesome. The last long and maintain there colour very well. I use them over my frag tank and they grow zoas and palys like crazy.


----------



## boxboy

wiseguyphil said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> For any people doubting Epistar chipsets.. They are awesome. The last long and maintain there colour very well. I use them over my frag tank and they grow zoas and palys like crazy.


Thanks for you kind comments.
We just finished updating all policys. and tech data.
All link are at the bottom of every page  
We even now have a page for other compaines intrested in retailing for.us 

Josiah


----------



## boxboy

Hi everyone.

Our latest deal is: tell your friends to shop with BA and if 5 of your friends do, then you will receive
1 FREE Custom, Dimmable par38 reef lamp. NO Catch! This is a $100.00 value.

Just be sure to tell your friends to make a note on the checkout page and tell us at BA who refered you.

Example: My friend (enter name here) sent me to you!

We have 5 FREE lamps to give away, This offer is not limited to 1 per person. if 10 of your friends make a order with BA, then you can get 2 lamps. 

sweet deal right?

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## boxboy

Alright folks. Time to start your upgrades 

Order 3 par38 dimmable or non dimmable lights in the same order and recieve the 4th bulb of the same type 100% FREE. No Catch!!

Example: Order 6 bulbs and you get 2 free lights. Ect.
There is no limit to how many bulbs you can recieve.

Maybe a few people should make a group order together in order to recieve some free lights!! 

This offer expires OCT 1st 2012.

the above post offer is still valid untill lights run out. 3 left. for above post offer.


----------



## boxboy

Just an update from Bright Aquatics.

This year Bright Aquatics will be a sponser for The Kitchener-Waterloo Aquarium Society.
an inclusive club and caters to both freshwater and marine hobbyists in Southwestern Ontario. Last year they introduced a Marine Frag Swap to the annual auction and show event called Oktoberfish. It was very well received with more than twice as many participants as expected!

There will be a 100% free frag swap a marine dry goods auction and more activitys.

Infomation will be updated on our website over the weekend.

Thanks
Josiah


----------



## boxboy

FYI everyone, Ive been working hard over the last while and now Im able to let the world know, over the next few weeks Bright Aquatics will be updating/Re-Building the website and best of all. In a month or two We can offer 2day shipping anywhere in Canada.

If you have any comments or suggestions on how we can improve to meet your needs.
Let me know asap VIA: [email protected]

Thanks everyone
Josiah


----------



## Shoryureppa

Hi! How many would I need for a 48x24 tank with sps and lps to ensure growth and color pop? Which combination? Thank you


----------



## boxboy

Hi,

Full Spectrum Leds Reef Lights
For 48" L x 24"w tank. would need 4 lights to cover 48"L x 12"w.
If your tank is full front to back, 8 lights may be a better option.

PM me for detials about bulk buying.


----------

